# Didnt expect to buy another male...



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

So I went to Petsmart to buy a 20g long tank for my girls, they've been in a 10g but I though it was about time I have their sorority more space. Anyway I was gonna buy one or two more females for the upgraded sorority, but they didnt have any females that caught my eye. 

Instead this male caught my eye, a dragon scale crowntail. I currently have him in the girls old 10g tank. I haven't named him yet cause I don't want to name him until he's more comfortable. He's insanely shy and runs away if I get close sometimes, so he normally says at the bottom of the tank 90% of the time. So feeding him is pretty darn difficult. I'm hoping he gets better in the next few days, naturally I worry I bought him sick, but I've been watching him and he looks fine. He's also able to move quickly and doesnt show any signs of being lethargic when i watch him whoosh around when he thinks im not there. He's my 13th betta (all are still alive) and I've never had one this shy and unsure about everything. I'm hoping its a normal thing for them sometimes?

I just hope he perks up soon, I adore him and would hate anything bad to happen to him!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He does not quite look dragonscale to me... Actually more like grizzle, a really interesting color combination too!! Kind of reminds me of blue jeans :lol:

I have had some males who took a long time to adjust. Since he is in a 10 gallon VS a small cup, it'll take some time for him to realize it is okay. Just allow him tons of stuff to explore and hide under


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah I have to buy him more decor for his tank tomorrow since there's only one thing in there at the moment (the girls got all the decor lol). Petsmart had him as a dragonscale but I did notice he didnt shine like any others, but he does shine a little in the sun. 

But yea I'm hoping he's just in severe confusion from the cup to 10g transfer. Thanks for the reply, having some back-up positivity does make me feel better about him


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My delta and super delta were halfmoons xD One halfmoon was a dragonscale but was not labelled as such lol. He is still pretty neat  Love the blue and orange combo... That has not been seen here for quite a while.


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Yup, dragonscale or not I do indeed still love him! As many times as I've been to Petsmart and Petco I've neeeeeever seen his combination before. I usually only see ones like him on Aquabids. Just can't wait until he's comfortable cause I'm sure his colors will show a bit more then! I just feel so darn lucky to have found him, cause if I didn't jump in and buy him he probably would've just died in that dirty cup.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

More than likely, which sucks. I've found really nice bettas before and passed them up... Like the lavender and orange dalmation boy x.x


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> More than likely, which sucks. I've found really nice bettas before and passed them up... Like the lavender and orange dalmation boy x.x


Same! I passed up a veiltail boy once that was pink with orange fins. He's was SO cute and I still regret not getting him. 

Also do you have any advice on how to feed my new guy? Can't get him to come up for food so it's very difficult -.-


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

For my scaredy cats, I tend to still offer them food. I let the food sink in front of their noses. El, my dumbo, is still shy. I may give him a 5 gallon stuffed to the brim xD Which will help.

I also would try... Live foods, frozen foods, soaked in garlic juice, and a variety of pellets to see if they'll take it. I have had fellas who take 2 weeks to eat.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

To help him with the adjustment i would lower the water level to like 1/3 the way, and slowly increase it over a couple of weeks time.
He may just be so used to a cup that he doesn't know what to think about so much space.


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> To help him with the adjustment i would lower the water level to like 1/3 the way, and slowly increase it over a couple of weeks time.
> He may just be so used to a cup that he doesn't know what to think about so much space.


Good idea! I have it about halfway right now, I'll take a couple gallons out and gradually increase the amount over a couple weeks like you said. Hopefully that'll help!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I hope it will, goodluck


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh~ the poor guy D= Hope he gets well soon! Looking forward to pics when he does =) He's a pretty fishie, and I dont think I've quite seen those shades of colors together before.


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

He's actually perked up a teeeeeeny tiny bit. Just enough that he isnt hanging out on the bottom of the tank the whole time. Managed to shake a couple tiny pellets near him without scaring him so he caught one or two as they floated down. Its an insanely small step but i feel successful aleady! Lol


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Very very good looking betta. He looks a lot like an AB betta I was just admiring: 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1360254025

Great find, he's one lucky fish.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

He is very pretty! Good luck with him!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The ab betta does look very similar!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, he's gorgeous! Love that color combination, the blues and oranges look so nice together (and being the video game nerd I am, totally remind me of Portal, hehe). Great find, hope he perks up a bit soon!


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

xXGalaxyXx said:


> Wow, he's gorgeous! Love that color combination, the blues and oranges look so nice together (and being the video game nerd I am, totally remind me of Portal, hehe). Great find, hope he perks up a bit soon!


Oh my goodness i never thought of Portal!! Now i have a good place to start when it comes to name ideas!


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> Very very good looking betta. He looks a lot like an AB betta I was just admiring:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1360254025
> 
> Great find, he's one lucky fish.


I was also greatly admiring a couple crowntails on AB last week with the same color combinations, i think thats why i didnt think twice when buying him. It was like a crazy dream come true!


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> Very very good looking betta. He looks a lot like an AB betta I was just admiring:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1360254025
> 
> Great find, he's one lucky fish.


Also, the betta in your profle pic is AMAZING!  beyond pretty!


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I love his orange fins! I usually don't really like orange but with his black body he's pretty!! I'm sure he'll be beautiful once he gets more comfortable and used to living in the luxury of a 10 gallon!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

HopeNicholson said:


> Also, the betta in your profle pic is AMAZING!  beyond pretty!


Thank you, he's a Petsmart find too. My camera phone didn't do him any justice so I took a ton of pictures when I finally got my Canon back. Spent an hour moving various lighting around my room and fiddling with the camera settings and filters; they really made the colours pop.

Please do keep us updated on your boy. I would love to see how he looks like once he settles in. I think he'll be a stunner.


----------



## Dan78 (Jan 19, 2013)

Love the colours of your male, haven't seen one like it before. Just amazed with the mix of colours they can come in. Would a little mirror help him come out and not be a shy?


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow he sure is an insanely lucky find for Petsmart. That is one of the most beautiful fish ever, what type is it? The one by me seems to get pretty nice dragon scales but their crowntails and others aren't usually as fancy. At least not lately. 

But yea I'm beyond excited for when he finally gets comfortable and shows off, he's going to be splendid! Buying him some silk plants and a hiding spot tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Dan78 said:


> Love the colours of your male, haven't seen one like it before. Just amazed with the mix of colours they can come in. Would a little mirror help him come out and not be a shy?


Once he gets used to me being close to the tank and calms down I might let him flare at a mirror a couple times


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

HopeNicholson said:


> Wow he sure is an insanely lucky find for Petsmart. That is one of the most beautiful fish ever, what type is it? The one by me seems to get pretty nice dragon scales but their crowntails and others aren't usually as fancy. At least not lately.
> 
> But yea I'm beyond excited for when he finally gets comfortable and shows off, he's going to be splendid! Buying him some silk plants and a hiding spot tomorrow. Can't wait


Indeed, I couldn't pass him up. He just tugged at my heart strings. I think he would be considered a mustard gas. He's only a delta tail, but I adore him regardless. I have more pictures in my picture thread (scroll down): http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=126944&page=3 

The lesser quality phone pics are on the first page for comparison. A good camera does wonders. If you choose to look, you will see that the other multi betta doesn't even look like the same fish. 

Sounds like so much fun. I love redecorating tanks. I always get so into it. ^^


----------



## Skyrocket Moon (Jan 27, 2013)

He is pretty I love the blue to orange with that silver in between very pretty.


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Skyrocket Moon said:


> He is pretty I love the blue to orange with that silver in between very pretty.


Thanks! I'm glad I found him, no one else would've picked him up because of his dirty water at the store I'm sure.

Also I'm sorry about your betta passing, that's a very unfortunate way to go :/ but at least you did everything you could!


----------



## Skyrocket Moon (Jan 27, 2013)

Yah but I think he did it to save the life of Teal from little children's fingers.
His little fish container was low and easy for kids to grab >.<


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Skyrocket Moon said:


> Yah but I think he did it to save the life of Teal from little children's fingers.
> His little fish container was low and easy for kids to grab >.<


I certainly know that uneasy feeling! Some dumb little kid whose parents werent paying attention to him dropped one in the Petco my best riend works at once. i walked back over where the kid was and there was a poor betta dead on the ground.....looked like the kid mightve stepped on it or somethin. From that point on if i ever see a kid or a parent buying one for their kid i get all sorts of annoyed/upset. Then again 90%of the people i see buying them upset me, cause they obviously have zero clue how to care for them even a tad bit properly. *mini rant over*

Well im happy Shark helped you save a little betta from a childs hands! Lol


----------



## Skyrocket Moon (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, it pisses me off people don't treat life respectfully and they don't bother to teach their kids to be kind to creatures and people alike.
I don't get upset about people new to betas. Buying them, in my opinion that's usually the first step to learning about other living things and sometimes become a die hard beta lover. But it does suck when they become the people who don't bother to treat them right and don't bother to learn about them. Those people are some of the worst insensitive and uncaring people, and they generally don't care about other people too not just creatures.
ha ha sorry I ended up ranting too. But sadly it's true.


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Bought him a new decoration and plant for his tank! He's already feeling way less shy and is starting to explore some. Took a picture with my phone, going to try and take pictures with my brothers fancy camera sometime soon!

I still haven't even found a name for him yet, picking names used to be so easy but my 2 newest fish are tough ones to decide for! Any suggestions would be helpful though!


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Already protecting his tank!


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with what Sena said, he DOES look like blue jeans. Have you considered the name Denim?


----------



## Skyrocket Moon (Jan 27, 2013)

wow! what a gorgeous shot of him flaring. xD Now I realy cant wait till Teal gets bigger and starts flaring.
I love the broken vase set up for him too. Makes him look so much more regal haha.


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Skyrocket Moon said:


> wow! what a gorgeous shot of him flaring. xD Now I realy cant wait till Teal gets bigger and starts flaring.
> I love the broken vase set up for him too. Makes him look so much more regal haha.


Yeah i already had an old greek columns decoration (as shown in the picture) in his tank so i figured the vase would be perfect, plus it matched him and the gravel some. Also got a big pretty silk plant too. He's absolutely loving the vase. Im going to try and pick up a filter for him sometime this weekend or the beginning of next week


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Kwomais said:


> I agree with what Sena said, he DOES look like blue jeans. Have you considered the name Denim?


I did consider Denim because of the same reason! Also excluding the yellow he looks like a pair of 80s acid washed jeans lol

But yeaDenim is definitely on my list of names to consider!


----------



## Skyrocket Moon (Jan 27, 2013)

I like the set up the filter will help he will like to hide behind it too.


----------

